# Kindle Fire Not Working after Dropped



## MaybeMaybeNot99

I recently dropped my Kindle Fire and the screen was very cracked,the graphics where completely ruined and the screen was only lines across the screen....is there anything i can do to salvage it or is it permanently ruined?


----------



## Triple6

Well you could replace the screen, you can buy screens on eBay and there are likely Cell phone shops in your area that do mobile device repairs.


----------



## MaybeMaybeNot99

Triple6 said:


> Well you could replace the screen, you can buy screens on eBay and there are likely Cell phone shops in your area that do mobile device repairs.


What im concerned the most about is that something inside the kindle got broken inside causing the graphics to go haywire,or is it just the screen thats making it glitch?(Sorry im more of a software person lol)


----------



## Triple6

No way of knowing. But the graphics going 'haywire' are most likely due to the screen being smashed.


----------



## MaybeMaybeNot99

Triple6 said:


> No way of knowing. But the graphics going 'haywire' are most likely due to the screen being smashed.


hrmmmm ok thx


----------



## Bernard20

MaybeMaybeNot99 said:


> I recently dropped my Kindle Fire and the screen was very cracked,the graphics where completely ruined and the screen was only lines across the screen....is there anything i can do to salvage it or is it permanently ruined?


You should take your kindle fire to the technician. He will be able to tell you if your kindle is permanently broken or if it can be fixed.


----------



## MaybeMaybeNot99

Bernard20 said:


> You should take your kindle fire to the technician. He will be able to tell you if your kindle is permanently broken or if it can be fixed.


Haha thx, but i already trashed my tablet and got a ipad lol.


----------

